

Heart function - ekn
http://www.google.com/search?q=%28sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29*cos%28200x%29%2Bsqrt%28abs%28x%29%29-0.7%29*%284-x*x%29^0.01%2C+sqrt%289-x^2%29%2C+-sqrt%289-x^2%29+from+-4.5+to+4.5&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=9pd&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=%28sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29*cos%28200x%29%2Bsqrt%28abs%28x%29%29-0.7%29*%284-x*x%29^0.01%2C+sqrt%289-x^2%29%2C+-sqrt%289-x^2%29+from+-4.5+to+4.5&pbx=1&oq=%28sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29*cos%28200x%29%2Bsqrt%28abs%28x%29%29-0.7%29*%284-x*x%29^0.01%2C+sqrt%289-x^2%29%2C+-sqrt%289-x^2%29+from+-4.5+to+4.5&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=0l0l0l34829l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=f60fc80cb889b090&biw=1366&bih=634

======
ashishb4u
Heart is always red, never blue. ;)

[http://www.google.com/search?q=sqrt%289-x^2%29%2C%28sqrt%28c...](http://www.google.com/search?q=sqrt%289-x^2%29%2C%28sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29*cos%28200+x%29%2Bsqrt%28abs%28x%29%29-0.7%29*%284-x*x%29^0.01%2C+-sqrt%289-x^2%29+from+-4.5+to+4.5&pbx=1&oq=sqrt%289-x^2%29%2C%28sqrt%28cos%28x%29%29*cos%28200+x%29%2Bsqrt%28abs%28x%29%29-0.7%29*%284-x*x%29^0.01%2C+-sqrt%289-x^2%29+from+-4.5+to+4.5)

------
DrinkWater
Great Success!

